# Miscellaneous Forum Changes



## Null (Aug 22, 2014)

(For best viewing, please keep this tab open while reading.)

My intent with these changes are to make it clear to people who is capable of helping them with problems in a timely manner. I also want to expand the realms of single forum moderators so that they feel more useful and the areas of their interest are accessible to them.

*Board Layout*

Lolcow and Off-Topic have been split into their own categories. There may be some additional reorganization for the Lolcow board structure in the near future. Plans include:
Splitting out subforums into their own main forums.
Splitting up the ParkourDude91 forum.
Giving the ability to toggle categories so Chris-only users can hide it.



*Member Groups*

*Founder Position*

Honorary "Founder" role created. 
Not publicly listed as staff.
Full Global Moderator abilities.
Full staff forum access.


@Smokedaddy changed from Administrator to Founder.
@Freecell changed from Administrator to Founder.
*Global Moderators*

Global moderators no longer have slightly different permissions assigned them them specifically. They can all do the same thing.
The biggest change with this is @DeagleDad420 , who was listed as a Global Moderator but apparently could only moderate the ParkourDude91 forums.

*Moderators*

@Glaive is no longer a moderator of Sonichu.
@Alan Pardew and Judge Willow Giovanna are no longer moderators of the Moleman9000 forum.
@Henry Bemis and @He Sets Me On Fire  has been elevated to moderator of the Chis category.
@Glaive and @Saney have been elevated to moderators of the Lolcow category, which is essentially the same as what they had before, but it will be more important in possible future board reorganizations.
@The Hunter and @Niachu have been elevated to moderators of the General category. Same as above.
@Luna is no longer a moderator of Spergatory.

*Janitor*

I've eliminated the Janitor position.
The initial purpose of this role was to allow for cross-forum thread moving and merging, something that @CatParty was extremely well-suited for, as he is basically forum omnipresent. However, as time went on, it became a bit of a frustration that I had intentionally left out content management roles from the Janitor class. There's no real grey area between a Janitor and a Global Moderator; adding any sort of management powers to the job would have essentially duplicated that position. Since we're technically overstaffed and have 4 GMs at the moment, I feel it'd be better to drop the role entirely.
*VIP*

Removed the orange colors.

*Stupid Stuff*

*Rating System*
Creative, Friendly and Funny was merged into Like.
Useful was merged into Informative.
The heart has been recycled as "Feels".
In the honor of the forums' collective favorite past-time, supports+staff can give off-topic posts a "DRINK" rating.


*Trophies*
I've deleted _a lot_ of stupid trophies, including the one for being gay. We all know being gay is a sin and a product of dubstep.
I've tweaked a few of the trophies to work more with the rating system.


----------



## LM 697 (Aug 22, 2014)

CatParty should be a staff member again. He actually did stuff.


----------



## LM 697 (Aug 22, 2014)

CompyRex said:


> CatParty should be a staff member again. He actually did stuff.


----------



## Foulmouth (Aug 22, 2014)

CompyRex said:


> CatParty should be a staff member again. He actually did stuff.


 
This.


----------



## Da Pickle Monsta (Aug 22, 2014)

Throwing in support for CatParty.


----------



## LM 697 (Aug 22, 2014)

Make Marvin orange too.


----------



## LM 697 (Aug 23, 2014)

My computer's too small to see it anyway.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Aug 23, 2014)

Foulmouth said:


> Ummmm, no it hasn't.


Huh. It must be my settings or something. I'm using Firefox 31 at 1280 x 800. I'll delete that post then.


----------



## He Sets Me On Fire (Aug 23, 2014)

Proud to be a part of it.


----------



## Holdek (Aug 23, 2014)

CompyRex said:


> CatParty should be a staff member again. He actually did stuff.


Ya.  Make him a Global Mod, since he already had a position, and was good at it.  Just cut his salary if you're worried about "over-staffing."


----------



## Holdek (Aug 23, 2014)

CompyRex said:


> Make Marvin orange too.


He's already


----------



## exball (Aug 23, 2014)

Give Catparty shell access


----------



## Bgheff (Aug 23, 2014)

Catparty is the moderator this forums needs.


----------



## Dollars2010 (Aug 23, 2014)

But you didn't change me to Dollars2009. You promised me you would.


----------



## Holdek (Aug 23, 2014)

Bgheff said:


> Catparty is the moderator this forums needs.


Ya but not the one we deserve


----------



## Da Pickle Monsta (Aug 23, 2014)

I forget: what does "Press 1/Press 2" mean in the ParkourDude91 subforum mean again?



Holdek said:


> Ya but not the one we deserve



I think _I_ deserve CatParty.


----------



## exball (Aug 23, 2014)

Make Catparty an administrator.


----------



## Null (Aug 23, 2014)

Categories can now be collapsed. This is stored as a cookie on your browser and shouldn't go across computers, unless you have Chrome and it stores information on the cloud for you.

This preludes another change to come.


----------

